# haben wir jetzt Molche im Teich?



## flohkrebs (7. Aug. 2011)

hallo!

Nachdem ja (so dachten wir zumindest), endlich alle __ Frösche und __ Kröten aus dem Teich gehupft waren, wollten wir mal ordentlich "putzen". Also mit dem Kescher alte Algen und Wasserpflanzen herausfischen....
Dabei haben wir aber trotzdem noch ein paar Kaulquappen entdeckt - die meisten schon mit Füßen dran, aber nicht alle. So spät im Jahr noch Kaulquappen? :?
Und dann sagte meine Tochter "wow! Schau den an! Der hat Füße und trotzdem noch einen Schwanz!!"  "Ja, ja. Hör auf - sowas gibts doch gar nicht", sagte ich - aber so sieht es aus!
Das ist doch ein Molch!! Ich freu mich total...
edit: Meine Tochter hat ja ganz zerwuzelte Hände - seh ich jetzt erst! Die Kinder waren heute fast den ganzen Tag mit "Tiere retten" beschäftigt - wir geben ihnen immer wieder frisches "Futter" in die Scheibtruhe und da holen sie dann alle Tierchen raus....

liebe Grüße!


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Molche sind was tolles, ich hab auch jede Menge und auch noch viele Jungtiere.

Freu mich mit Dir !


----------



## Polina (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Wir haben als wir unseren Teich gebaut haben 5 oder 6 Molche aus dem Teich meines Schwagers "ausgeliehen". Heute haben wir vor allem im Frühjahr den ganzen Teich voll damit.
Es sind putzige Tiere und man kann nicht genug davon bekommen, sie zu beobachten. 
Grüße


----------



## sanatee (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*



Bekannte von mir sagen, das Molche keine Teiche mit Fische mögen. Wenn man Molche haben will, dann sollte man keine Fische im Teich haben.

Stimmt das? Könnt Ihr das aus Euren Erfahrungen so bestätigen?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben zig __ Molche im Teich und rund 100 __ Moderlieschen und ein Dutzend Bitterlinge. Alle zugewandert ubd nicht gesetzt. Wie es mit Kois und Goldis ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. 


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## flohkrebs (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

hallo!



sanatee schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir sagen, das Molche keine Teiche mit Fische mögen. Wenn man Molche haben will, dann sollte man keine Fische im Teich haben.
> 
> Stimmt das? Könnt Ihr das aus Euren Erfahrungen so bestätigen?



Das ist es ja - wir haben Regenbogenforellen im Teich!! Trotzdem schon "seit immer" jede Menge Kaulquappen - aber Molche - wow!
Ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass wir viel Platz haben (300 m²) und viele Verstecke. 
Die Forellen fressen allerdings schon viel weg aus dem Teich....
(Das tut aber die __ Ringelnatter auch)

lebe Grüße!


----------



## Doc (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Koi, Goldfische, Karpfen, __ Frösche, Molche, __ Egel ... tun sich soweit nichts.
Ich hab neulich beim umpflanzen 4 Molche im Bachlauf entdeckt ... scheint Ihnen auch dort zu gefallen


----------



## sanatee (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

cool!!!
Dann bete ich mal inständig, das ich auch in den nächsten Jahren  mal solche kleinen Freunde in meinem Teich finden werde


----------



## lissbeth66 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Ich glaube die kommen wieder. Ich habe anfangs auch gedacht Fische und Molche moegen sich nicht und hab extra einen Amphibienteich angelegt , die Haelfte der Molche ist dann irgendwann aus diesem Molchteich umgezogen in den Teich.

Da haben sie mich dann belehrt !


----------



## pema (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo,
also Goldfische, Kois etc. mögen sicherlich Molche So 'ne kleine Molchlarve ist bestimmt ein Leckerbissen.
Ausgewachsene Molche haben auch nichts vor diesen Fressfeinden zu fürchten. Allerdings ist der Rückgang der Molche bei uns in erster Linie dadurch zu begründen, dass es immer weniger fischbesetzte Wasserstellen gibt. 'Ottonormalmolch' hat eben nicht mehr die Auswahlmöglichkeiten, seine Eier in nicht fischbesetzten Gewässern abzulegen. Da scheint ihm wohl ein Goldfischteich besser als nichts. 
Daraus zu schließen, dass Fischbesatz dem Molchbestand nicht schadet, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt. Bevor man soetwas schreibt: bitte über den eigenen Teichrand hinausschauen.

petra


----------



## lissbeth66 (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Ich seh das etwas anders.

Goldfische und Kois fressen alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. Das ist nicht neu und eben auch Natur.

Das die Haelfte meiner Molche aus dem extra angelegten Molchteich wo sie in Ruhe gelassen werden freiwillig umgezogen sind in den Goldfischteich zeigt doch das die Auswahl sehr wohl da ist und einige Molche trotzdem das Gewaesser mit dem Fischbesatz vorziehen.

Gaebe es nicht so viele Leute die Teiche anlegen haetten wir sicherlich nicht mehr so einen hohen Teichmolchbestand in Europa. Dann waere der Rueckgang meines Erachtens noch groesser.

Meine ca 50 Molche lebten in einem Brunnen mit ca 50 liter Wasser drin.
Der Molchteich wurde angelegt und sie zogen umgehend um .
Der Teich kam als letztes und sie wanderten zur Haelfte rueber.

Flohkrebs freut sich ueber Ihre Molche und da hat sie Recht. Sie hat Ihnen wieder Lebensraum gegeben.


----------



## sanatee (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*



pema schrieb:


> Daraus zu schließen, dass Fischbesatz dem Molchbestand nicht schadet, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt. Bevor man soetwas schreibt: bitte über den eigenen Teichrand hinausschauen.




ich hab das doch als Frage geschrieben und nicht als Behauptung.


----------



## Doc (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

*gefällt mir*


----------



## mr koi (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Ich hab keinen Molch


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo Bianca,

meine Antwort war auch nicht direkt auf deine Frage gemünzt, sondern eher eine Reaktion auf einen Teil der Antworten. Also nichts für ungut

In meinem kurzen Statement bezog ich mich auf die von mit gelesene Literatur zum Thema Amphibien. Ich selber habe keine Fische in meinem Teich und kann deshalb auch nicht von eigenen Erfahrungen bzgl. des Molchbestandes in Goldfischteichen berichten. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass die eigenen Erfahrungen nicht immer im Einklang mit den statistisch erwiesenen Daten stehen müssen. 
(Wenn ich z.B. lese, dass der Haussperling in Deutschland immer seltener wird, könnte ich auch behaupten: ist doch Quatsch, in meinem Garten tummeln sich sicherlich mind. 50 davon....aber das nur als Beispiel.)

petra


----------



## StefanBO (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo,


sanatee schrieb:


> Wenn man Molche haben will, dann sollte man keine Fische im Teich haben.
> 
> Stimmt das? Könnt Ihr das aus Euren Erfahrungen so bestätigen?


wie du sicherlich schon gemerkt hast, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, Beobachtungen zu interpretieren 

Unter Fachleuten (nein, nein, damit meine ich bei diesem Thema nicht jeden Koi- und/oder Goldfischbesitzer, sondern eher Biologen/Ökologen) gibt es da im Grundsatz keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten (aber in so manchen Details ) Einfach mal in Bücher schauen oder googeln:

*Fischbesatz in Teichen schadet der Amphibienpopulation* (Ausnahme: Erd__ kröten)
Allerdings: Mal mehr, mal weniger!

Hängt natürlich auch von der Fischart ab. Und von der Amphibienart.
Und viele weitere Faktoren haben ebenso Auswirkungen.

Die meisten Aussagen, die man dazu finden kann, beziehen sich insbesondere auf Teiche in der "Natur", nicht auf gestaltete Gartenteiche; auch dadurch können manche Aussagen dem Gartenteichbesitzer in Bezug auf den eigenen Teich mit seinen speziellen Gegebenheiten als übertrieben erscheinen - das ändert aber nichts am Grundsatz.

Dass Amphibien im Fischteich sichtbar sind, heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie sich dort dauerhaft erfolgreich reproduzieren! Sie werden Jahr für Jahr wiederkommen, und es werden auch weiterhin Tiere zuwandern, selbst wenn der Teich selbst für die Art eine Laichfalle darstellt.

Hier wurde schon mal eine Untersuchung der karch (Koordinationsstelle für Amphibien- und Reptilienschutz in der Schweiz)  verlinkt, deren Zusammenfassung mit dem Satz beginnt:


> Zusammengefasst zeigen diese Arbeiten, dass Fische einen starken negativen Effekt auf Amphibien haben:



To whom it may concern:
Bitte einfach mal dort (und/oder überhaupt irgendwo in Fachbeiträgen) weiter lesen, bevor man sich seine eigenen Theorien strickt. Das kann das Diskussionsniveau nur anheben 

Und ja, da das für einige sicherlich wichtig ist, als am wenigsten amphibienschädliche Fische gelten wenn, dann fast immer __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge. Aber niemals Goldfische, Koi, __ Barsche oder Forellen - oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## uwe jur. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hi, 
was mich brennend mal interessiert ist: 
Wie sinnvoll ist es Molche von einem in den anderen Teich umzusetzen? Ein Kollege von mit hat einen 50 000l Teich ohne Fischbesatz aber Molche in hoher Stückzahl. 

Ich habe einen Teich mit ca. 3500L 3,8 X 2,7m und 82Tief. Ist das ein Problem wenn ich mir 2-3 in den Teich setzte?


----------



## butzbacher (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo Uwe,

natur- und artenschutzrechtlich ist es verboten. 

Auch ist dein Fischbesatz ein Kriterium, warum die Molche vielleicht deinen Teich meiden. Hast leider ein paar Laichräuber wie auch Molchlarvenfresser als Besatz.

Gruß André


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*



> Wie sinnvoll ist es Molche von einem in den anderen Teich umzusetzen?


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es verboten ist,  macht es garantiert keinen Sinn: die Molche würden wieder abwandern. Weil: entweder sie kommen von selber, weil es ihnen dort gefällt oder sie kommen eben gar nicht, weil sie dort etwas stört (z.B. die Fische).


----------



## uwe jur. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Dann werde ich das mit den Molchen mal wieder vergessen. Vielleicht verläuft sich ja mal einer


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen,
ich sehe viele Diskussionen aber keiner hat es bemerkt. 

Das Tier auf Yannas Foto ist kein Molch,
großer Kopf und helle Flecken auf den Oberschenkeln.


Diese Spezies ist weit seltener als Molche,
lebt auf dem Land ist Nachtaktiv und geht nur zum gebären der lebenden Larven ins Wasser.

viel Spaß beim Rätseln.

.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Hi Werner,

jepp, hast recht. Hab mich auch schon beim drüberfliegen über die komische Körperform des Molches gewundert, jetzt wo ich mal das Foto vergrößert hab seh ich die Flecken an den Beinchen auch. Ich hatte im Juni ja auch Besuch von einem dieser Brandstifter





Frank


----------



## Patrick K (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*

Ha Ha ihr habt ja gar kein Molch ......ist habt  ja nur ein __ Feuersalamander.........



bin voll neidisch.......

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: haben wir jetzt  Molche im Teich?*



> ich habe diesen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen,
> ich sehe viele Diskussionen aber keiner hat es bemerkt.



Oh Mann, das ist ja mal richtig peinlich hier für uns alle 
Hätte ich mal das Foto gleich angeklickt und mich nicht nur mit der Miniatur zufrieden gegeben.

Einen __ Feuersalamander hätte ich auch gerne im Garten :beten


----------

